# 💖👑💝Oldschool Pariero finds!!✨



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I lucked up on finding some Oldschool Pariero and Louisdog items. Here are a few of the things from our latest finds. I'm very thrilled to add these to our Pariero collection and just in time for fall!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful ! Ava and the new Pariero things  . I especially love the first hoodie. I got that one for Latte a long time ago and now its Ellies. i'm glad you posted this cause I actually forgot about it. I need to pull out all my favorite things for Fall


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Beautiful ! Ava and the new Pariero things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Elaina. I was beside myself when I came across that last Pariero hoodie and a Pariero dress. The hoodie was listed as xs, so I wasn't sure about fit. But I knew worst case someone on here would buy it cause it's so gorgeous. It's a perfect fit! I ended up getting to purchase the "I'm all yours" and the black princess hoodie as well as a Louisdog tee from a very old collection and a Pariero tee. The two tees were too big on Ava but fit Braxton perfectly. I absolutely love the hoodies, and so glad I came across them cause I remember them from funnyfur and another site. That's back when I had Kendall and was unsure of her sizing in Pariero.

I just put Ava's summer things in the Armoire and pulled her fall/winter things out. Boy were there a lot of things I forgot I had lol. I'd love to see a pic of Ellie in the I'm all yours hoodie.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw wow, what a princess!
Ava i am sure you get more beautiful by the day and what lovely new things. 
The pariero hoodies are very nice, my fave is the strawberry one how adorable.
I've never actually ordered any pariero, where do you usually order from? As I can't say I've saw it on DC? X


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw wow, what a princess!
> Ava in sure you get more beautiful by the day and what lovely new things.
> The pariero hoodies are very nice, my fave is the strawberry one how adorable.
> I've never actually ordered any pariero, where do you usually order from? As I can't say I've saw it on DC? X



Thanks Jessica! The strawberry is my fave too. It's so soft and the creme color is so pretty. I love the other hoodies too and the fit is perfect. These are actually years old Pariero items that are sold out everywhere! I got very lucky in finding these and a couple other items. 
I buy Pariero on their official site Pariero-la.com. But they do have a Japan site too, and they keep stock up to date on there. So it's best to check that site first for size reference. So let me know if you need the link. I think Millie would wear an ss. 
Pariero is one of my fave brands. I've been buying since Kendall and Bailey were a year old, I only wish I'd bought more, as their older stuff is their best. But they still have some gorgeous things and shipping is always fast.
There is some Pariero on DC but the items she has on there are sold out. The thing with Pariero is that they release new items like every couple weeks. They last literally a couple weeks and then they sell out and they are gone forever. So you really have to order right away. With fall coming, I love their fall/winter lines. So I'll be keeping an eye out for that.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw wow, what a princess!
> ...



I've just had a look on the pariero website, there's nothing that really catches my eye at the moment but I will keep an eye out for some new things.
It's good to hear that shipping is fast though as I'm so used to waiting 6+ weeks since the shipping to UK takes a while. I'm excited to get some things for winter as I didn't get millie till mid February and so I've never had a Christmas with chihuahuas so this year should be great! Also it will be fun to get the pups some clothing when they're grown.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I've just had a look on the pariero website, there's nothing that really catches my eye at the moment but I will keep an eye out for some new things.
> It's good to hear that shipping is fast though as I'm so used to waiting 6+ weeks since the shipping to UK takes a while. I'm excited to get some things for winter as I didn't get millie till mid February and so I've never had a Christmas with chihuahuas so this year should be great! Also it will be fun to get the pups some clothing when they're grown.



No problem. I have another package coming in a day or two from Pariero. We ordered the Kawaii collection. They are such gorgeous pieces. I'll try and keep you posted when they add new things. 
That's awesome Millie is pretty much her adult weight now so anything you buy her this year should fit her around the same time next year. Awwww the pups have such a ways to go growth wise. I'm excited to watch them on their journey into adulthood. It'll be interesting to see how close in size each of them mature. In a perfect world they'd all wear the same size lol. 
I see that Suckright has some we things out. I love a couple of the hoodies and the floral bed and toy bin.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Beautiful ! Ava and the new Pariero things  . I especially love the first hoodie. I got that one for Latte a long time ago and now its Ellies. i'm glad you posted this cause I actually forgot about it. I need to pull out all my favorite things for Fall



Here's the LD top and Pariero tee



It's from and old collection. Do you have that LD top or anything from that collection? This one:

http://www.sassypup.net/dog-tank-top-p-1-c-253.html


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Elaina. I was beside myself when I came across that last Pariero hoodie and a Pariero dress. The hoodie was listed as xs, so I wasn't sure about fit. But I knew worst case someone on here would buy it cause it's so gorgeous. It's a perfect fit! I ended up getting to purchase the "I'm all yours" and the black princess hoodie as well as a Louisdog tee from a very old collection and a Pariero tee. The two tees were too big on Ava but fit Braxton perfectly. I absolutely love the hoodies, and so glad I came across them cause I remember them from funnyfur and another site. That's back when I had Kendall and was unsure of her sizing in Pariero.
> 
> I just put Ava's summer things in the Armoire and pulled her fall/winter things out. Boy were there a lot of things I forgot I had lol. I'd love to see a pic of Ellie in the I'm all yours hoodie.


i'll have to find that Pariero i'm all yours hoodie and snap a pic. we are getting rainy weather right thru the weekend, and I get better pics when I take them outside, so... it may not be till next week. I think that hoodie is my favorite hoodie out of all of her clothes. its so feminine . I love the thickness of it and the material and all those pretty bows


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had a look on the pariero website, there's nothing that really catches my eye at the moment but I will keep an eye out for some new things.
> ...


Yes defo keep me posted, the kawaii is lovely what colours and pieces did you go for? 
I know it's crazy I'm praying they all end up the same size knowing my look they will all be a size apart like your crew haha! 
Also Millie wore her dogs of glamour hoodie today for ringcraft she got lots of compliments








I've just had a look on the suckright website, it's def o one of my favourite brands I love it loads! The collars are my fave and the cupcake bed!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the LD top and Pariero tee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I love the Paris Erotica top ! I've seen that LD top before...... i'm not sure what else was in the collection with that top. I have some pieces from very old collections but they don't remind me at all of that top


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, I love the Paris Erotica top ! I've seen that LD top before...... i'm not sure what else was in the collection with that top. I have some pieces from very old collections but they don't remind me at all of that top



Thanks! The Pariero top is long sleeves too, which is nice. I'll see if Brax will let me get a pic of her tomorrow to add to this thread. This tee ran big in the size small. The seller does have an xs, I'll see if I can buy it off them. The top actually has gingham sleeves which is so pretty. There is a better pic of it on the link I sent you. There's also a dress that looks like it could've been from this collection as well.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's better pics of the LD top and dress from the same collection


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Yes defo keep me posted, the kawaii is lovely what colours and pieces did you go for?
> I know it's crazy I'm praying they all end up the same size knowing my look they will all be a size apart like your crew haha!
> Also Millie wore her dogs of glamour hoodie today for ringcraft she got lots of compliments :wink:
> I've just had a look on the suckright website, it's def o one of my favourite brands I love it loads! The collars are my fave and the cupcake bed!



I went with the mint and pink tees and mint and pink dress and I also bought a bunny tee.

Oh that would be a disaster if they are all a size apart! I want to pull my hair out sometimes lol. Cause my girls can never really match each other. Only with Wooflink as they are sizes 1,2,3. But LD and Pariero is hit or miss. Pariero is almost a complete miss for Kendall as she is too small for size medium and too big for size small. I've found that size small Pariero hoodies run kinda big and kinda fit Kendall. Brax can wear size small tees and dresses but they have to be shrunk in the dryer for a better fit. Kendall can wear sm/med in Louisdog dresses but the tees in the same size can be hit or miss. And Brax can wear a small in LD tees and hoodies, but can't fit LD small dresses at all, unless the particular piece runs big. See lol we're all over the place. So I pray for you that your 5 girls are all very close in size so that they can share.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's better pics of the LD top and dress from the same collection



ok... I know that dress. I opted not to buy it when it was available... I think it runs pretty short. Lynda bought it from Kathy. it looks very pretty but I don't like them when they are too short so, I was afraid to buy it.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yes defo keep me posted, the kawaii is lovely what colours and pieces did you go for?
> ...


My favourite out of the kawai collection is the mint tee. 
Wow that is really all over the shop bless you! It's good that you have past experiences with loads of brands so you now what works. With me it's all trial and error at the moment finding out what's best for millie. I am going to wait for the rest of the gang for the majority of their things. I made that mistake with millie she had loads from when she was a puppy that doesn't fit her now but then again it's coming in handy now for the other pups!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> My favourite out of the kawai collection is the mint tee.
> Wow that is really all over the shop bless you! It's good that you have past experiences with loads of brands so you now what works. With me it's all trial and error at the moment finding out what's best for millie. I am going to wait for the rest of the gang for the majority of their things. I made that mistake with millie she had loads from when she was a puppy that doesn't fit her now but then again it's coming in handy now for the other pups!



Yes that's the cool thing about getting the same sex pup after your first pup is that they get the hand me downs lol. Well lucky for you that by the time the pups are close enough to their adult size (7-8 months) you'll have Millie's things for reference and you'll at least know if you need to go bigger or smaller. 

Yes I agree the mint color kawaii tee and dress is the prettiest, it really does stand out a ton. And I love that the fabric is velour. I hope you find some Pariero that you like. The fabric and thought process and design skills behind this brand is really like no other. Their things are top notch quality. This brand is said to be the "Chanel" of designer dog clothes. I am really hoping that seller has more of the old school Pariero and Louisdog. This seller used to have a pet store. According to them they have another storage of these brands that they still beed to upload. So I'll be watching like a hawk! Lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ok... I know that dress. I opted not to buy it when it was available... I think it runs pretty short. Lynda bought it from Kathy. it looks very pretty but I don't like them when they are too short so, I was afraid to buy it.



Ahh okay. Now that you mention, I think I remember that dress in Sapphire a while back. It is a very pretty dress. I can't wait to see Ellie Mae model some of her inherited winter things. You and I have bought some really beautiful Pariero things over the past year. It's really become my fave brand.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> My favourite out of the kawai collection is the mint tee.
> Wow that is really all over the shop bless you! It's good that you have past experiences with loads of brands so you now what works. With me it's all trial and error at the moment finding out what's best for millie. I am going to wait for the rest of the gang for the majority of their things. I made that mistake with millie she had loads from when she was a puppy that doesn't fit her now but then again it's coming in handy now for the other pups!



Here's some fave Pariero hoodies from last winter


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


Oh and I'm soooo glad the dogs of glamour was a big hit for miss Millie. It doesn't surprise me, she is a beautiful little girl, can make anything look good! You'd love the hot pink color. I'll have to find the pic for you.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Have you tried checking tracking on your Pariero? Mine says expected delivery is Friday. Just in time for the weekend.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh and I'm soooo glad the dogs of glamour was a big hit for miss Millie. It doesn't surprise me, she is a beautiful little girl, can make anything look good! You'd love the hot pink color. I'll have to find the pic for you.


the bunny hoodie is so sweet! ava looks like such a little baby I just wana squeeze her :daisy: 
I will upload some pics of her in her new wooflink soon, just been so busy today went shopping and just got back


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> the bunny hoodie is so sweet! ava looks like such a little baby I just wana squeeze her :daisy:
> 
> I will upload some pics of her in her new wooflink soon, just been so busy today went shopping and just got back



Thanks so much sweetie. All of those hoodies are from last year. I forgot about that bunny hoodie. I do have the creme Louisdog bunny hoodie though. Can't wait til your next photo thread 😍


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > the bunny hoodie is so sweet! ava looks like such a little baby I just wana squeeze her
> ...


I will do it once my SL gets here. Melissa said it would be within a couple of days about two days ago and so it shouldn't be long


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


Def post a pic of the collar and Wooflink things. I can't wait to see those


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


I do have a couple Pariero hoodies that I may sell. I just can't make up my mind lol. But if I do I'll def let you know. One is from last summer and the other is an old school one.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


Here's a pic of one of them


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a lucky find. I love it all but really love the strawberry hoodie dress. Ava sure is getting a beautiful start to her new fall/winter wardrobe.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> What a lucky find. I love it all but really love the strawberry hoodie dress. Ava sure is getting a beautiful start to her new fall/winter wardrobe.


Thanks so much Michele. I came across those 3 hoodies as well as Brax's old school Pariero tee and a Louisdog top from a seller who used to own a store. This seller actually has more things in storage. I sure hope they sell them soon. I'd love to get some more old school designer things.
The strawberry hoodie is me favorite too. That one is an xs and the fit is perfect on Ava. I love the pink hoodie too, Ava wore it for a full day and the fabric really stretches out a lot, so I'll have to shrink it. Other than that, they are really fun pieces for winter. It's already cooling down here.
How's the weather for you?
Please tell me you're going to order Carolina the mint kawaii tee? That color has her name on it.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Michele. I came across those 3 hoodies as well as Brax's old school Pariero tee and a Louisdog top from a seller who used to own a store. This seller actually has more things in storage. I sure hope they sell them soon. I'd love to get some more old school designer things.
> The strawberry hoodie is me favorite too. That one is an xs and the fit is perfect on Ava. I love the pink hoodie too, Ava wore it for a full day and the fabric really stretches out a lot, so I'll have to shrink it. Other than that, they are really fun pieces for winter. It's already cooling down here.
> How's the weather for you?
> Please tell me you're going to order Carolina the mint kawaii tee? That color has her name on it.


The weather here has been cold and wet. Yesterday afternoon in was 46 degrees and I actually had to turn my heat on. It's suppose to start warming up to the low 70's later in the week, but I won't be here. I can't wait to leave this week for North Carolina and have my last of summer. It's suppose to be in the low 80's there later in the week. Hope the temps are a little warmer your way.

I will probably order it, just have to decide if I want to do it before I leave or wait til I get back home.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's a pic of one of them



the little piggys on it are so cute, ava looks adorable with her bb over the hoodie!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> the little piggys on it are so cute, ava looks adorable with her bb over the hoodie!



Thanks love! The bows used to be yellow, blue and red. But I didn't like it so I changed it😍


----------

